# Need Western Flyer serial number info



## Springer Tom (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone have or know where to go for a Western Flyer serial number chart? Any info would be appreciated.Thanks Tom


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 17, 2010)

Western Flyers were sold by Western Autos but manufactured by several different companies; the serial numbers will follow those manufacturers and some have been decoded while others have not. Post pictures of the bike and someone here will be able to identify it and at least ballpark the date.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 20, 2010)

The serial number is B 88xxx   526 or G for the last digit,not sure.I'm guessing the headlight isn't original because it has it's own batteries instead of the wire coming from the tank and it's blue on the inside . Any info will be greatly appreciated as always, thanks Tom Marsh


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 20, 2010)

The serial number suffix is actually 52Cw. with the small w in the mouth of the C. Between 1952 and 1956 AMF/Cleveland Welding serial numbers featured a suffix that begins with the year the bike was manufactured; in this case 1952. I am not an expert on all the variations of the ribbed "TV shaped"  headlights but I believe some are self contained and others were powered from the tank.


----------



## chriscokid (Apr 20, 2010)

Springer Tom said:


> The serial number is B 88xxx   526 or G for the last digit,not sure.I'm guessing the headlight isn't original because it has it's own batteries instead of the wire coming from the tank and it's blue on the inside . Any info will be greatly appreciated as always, thanks Tom Marsh





thats a nice ride, springer tom... what is that cap looking thing on top of the tank?


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a directional switch. This babys loaded,headlight,taillight,horn&directionals. Someone even put a mercury switch in it so the taillight works like a brake light! Just picked it ip at Copake and love it.


----------

